# what kind of wax do you use?



## jaycubed3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have heard all kinds of things about wax and im not sure which is the best? what kind of wax do you use?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

First I use Meguiars Claybar kit after a car wash. After I'm done clay barring I use NuFinish Wax.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Nov 7, 2008)

I use pretty much Meguiar's products. Their Liquid wax, spray and wipe detailer, and their clay bar products.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a fan of Poorboys World Nattys red paste wax...but if I'm looking for shine and durability...its a pure sealant


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

... it's a surfboard wax, probably not so good on cars, actually


----------



## tamvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

On a dark color, PoorBoy's Blue. Inexpensive and very long lasting.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

P21S over the Klasse twins


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Souveran or Victoria Concours for the M Coupe, applied often. 
Collinite Insulator Wax or the Collinite 476 paste wax for the winter driver. 
I'm a bit of an experimenter so I've tried quite a few sealants and waxes in various combinations.
The next test will be Bilt Hamber's Auto Balm on Sluggo, the winter driver.
-John C.


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wax -> Nattys Red or Dodo Juice Hard Candy. I'm thinking of picking up a tin of CG 5050

Sealant -> WG 3.0 Paint Sealant or Klasse HGS


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

That Bilt Hamber's Auto Balm...looks very interesting to me...going to order some of that tomorrow...thanks alot John!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> That Bilt Hamber's Auto Balm...looks very interesting to me...going to order some of that tomorrow...thanks alot John!


Dave,
Nice to hear from you again, I've been out of the loop for most of the summer, fall, early winter. Driving too much but it's slowed down now until the cruise ship season cranks up again.
I'm still using the sample of Poorboys Trim Restore for trim work and it works well. I'm experimenting with Black Wow now and will eventually compare the two. 
As for the Auto Balm, if you're having trouble finding it, I can always send you a little sample to try out on a few vehicles. I read about it on a detailing forum in Britain and a few fellows over there think it's the best thing since sliced bread. Mind you, you and I have been around long enough to have heard that story about a million times, but I'm a soft touch and just couldn't resist. 
Let me know if you want a sampler and I'll send it down to you as soon as mine arrives.
-John C.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Meguiars Clay -> Pinnacle 360 XMT polish -> Wolfgang Concours Deep Gloss 3.0 sealant -> Pinnacle Souveran -> FK1 425 Ultra Slick Polywipe spray detailer

Going to check out FK1 217 anti-static polish/sealant


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

milobloom242 said:


> P21S over the Klasse twins


ditto


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> Dave,
> Nice to hear from you again, I've been out of the loop for most of the summer, fall, early winter. Driving too much but it's slowed down now until the cruise ship season cranks up again.
> I'm still using the sample of Poorboys Trim Restore for trim work and it works well. I'm experimenting with Black Wow now and will eventually compare the two.
> As for the Auto Balm, if you're having trouble finding it, I can always send you a little sample to try out on a few vehicles. I read about it on a detailing forum in Britain and a few fellows over there think it's the best thing since sliced bread. Mind you, you and I have been around long enough to have heard that story about a million times, but I'm a soft touch and just couldn't resist.
> ...


Thanks I'll find in some place here in the US...The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence is what I suspect but I'm still going to get some


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

P21S in the summer and Klasse for the winter months


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess another question could have been asked to the OP....are you looking for just a good shine or durable protection? 

Maybe a bit of both?

Paste wax is not known to be the best in the durability area...sealants are...just curious about what you are really looking for


----------



## Joegoesfishing (Dec 21, 2008)

Zaino is the one for me. Shines & protects like nothing I've ever used before.


----------



## motion (Feb 3, 2006)

I believe my detailer uses Swissvax. Looks good and feels pretty nice.


----------



## exx1976 (Feb 7, 2009)

I use all Blackfire products on my summer car, planning on using the same on the bimmer as soon as the weather breaks here.


----------



## Blinkdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Peete's 53 and Butter wet wax from CG


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax. Doesn't last a long time but it works great. I have used it for quite a while now.


----------



## FuturE46 (Feb 4, 2009)

No one else uses Zymol??? I just got my e46. Havent waxed it yet.


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been using Zymol for the last 9 years.


----------



## WDW1Fanatic (Aug 6, 2008)

FuturE46 said:


> No one else uses Zymol??? I just got my e46. Havent waxed it yet.


I was a Zymol convert and used it happily for a number of years until I found Zaino in the 90's. Have never looked back. I'm sold on far easier application, as well as the shine and long protection on both my light and dark colored rides. If for some reason I was going to go with wax vs the sealant approach, I'd start reconsidering Zymol, but lots of people seem to be into the even higher-end Swissvax these days.


----------



## FuturE46 (Feb 4, 2009)

Where do you get poorboys? Autozone?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

FuturE46 said:


> Where do you get poorboys? Autozone?


http://www.poorboysworld.com

Its only online


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wolfgang Fuzion is 2 for $100


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

I stock Zaino, Prima and Swissvax. 
Zaino is something that you really have to understand before using it. There is a whole process behind it. You can't really just buy one of their items and give it a shot. To get the whole effect you need at least 3 products.
Prima is good and inexpensive. I use it in between details and only for lower end work.
Swissvax is extremely high end and not cheap. But the results are amazing.

You can get crappy results with all of these products if you don't know what you're doing. Also, a good MF will go a long way.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually layer:

Klasse All-In-One followed by Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket. In between I use Zaino Clear Shield


----------



## lonewolf525 (Jan 29, 2009)

this details department sponsor has it. Autogeek.net

you could google the name and find other suppliers online if you want to compare prices.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

*zymol*



FuturE46 said:


> No one else uses Zymol??? I just got my e46. Havent waxed it yet.


I tried a few brands on my e46 and ended up using poorboys. Good inexpensive product.

that said, I ordered some zymol HD cleanse and some zymol creame wax a couple of weeks ago. I'm just waiting for the right weather to give my ride a wash, cleanse and wax!!

So, I'm gonna like the zymol eh? Do you really keep it in the fridge after opening like is says on the lable? My wife is gonna think I'm nuts. :tsk:


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

jboucher said:


> I tried a few brands on my e46 and ended up using poorboys. Good inexpensive product.
> 
> that said, I ordered some zymol HD cleanse and some zymol creame wax a couple of weeks ago. I'm just waiting for the right weather to give my ride a wash, cleanse and wax!!
> 
> So, I'm gonna like the zymol eh? Do you really keep it in the fridge after opening like is says on the lable? My wife is gonna think I'm nuts. :tsk:


Zy*** in the fridge? I'd use the regular fridge and chance raising the wrath of the wife. I definitely wouldn't even consider using the beer fridge. That real estate is just way too valuable for even Zy***.
-John C.


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

I use collonite and top with S100. Collonite is pretty easy to use and leaves a durable finish.
S100 gives a deep wet look to the paint but doesn't last as long.


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

jboucher said:


> I tried a few brands on my e46 and ended up using poorboys. Good inexpensive product.
> 
> that said, I ordered some zymol HD cleanse and some zymol creame wax a couple of weeks ago. I'm just waiting for the right weather to give my ride a wash, cleanse and wax!!
> 
> So, I'm gonna like the zymol eh? Do you really keep it in the fridge after opening like is says on the lable? My wife is gonna think I'm nuts. :tsk:


I had a Titanium Silver E46 for six years and used Zymol Creame on it. I was very happy with the results. Yes, I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Zaino :thumbup:


----------

